# Bébé qui n'accepte que le portage



## NounouNat2 (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,
J'ai un bébé de 3,5mois en adaptation depuis 3 semaines. Ce bébé dort dans la journée dans le porte bebe ventral, collé serré avec maman depuis la naissance et la nuit cododo à plat ventre sur maman.
J'ai déjà eu des bébés cododo, mais là, je n'ai jamais connu cela.
Ce bébé ne connaît ni la poussette, ni le transat, ni le lit. En clair, je dois le porter depuis 3 semaines dans le porte bébé en permanence, sinon ce sont des pleurs sans fin. J'ai mes deux autres accueillis à m'occuper.
Je précise que j'ai déjà pratiqué le portage, mais là, c'est non stop.
La maman m'a laissé un doudou avec son odeur, mais rien à faire. Il est avec moi, comme avec elle, c'est à dire en mode koala.
J'avais pourtant précisé, lors de nos différents entretiens, de commencer à l'habituer à être moins porté, de le familiariser avec la poussette, le transat, mais rien n'a été fait en amont.
Pour ce bébé, c'est un grand bouleversement et j'ai expliqué que ce n'est pas lui rendre service que de reporter le moment de se detacher un peu.
C'est la 1ere fois en 16 ans que j'ai un bébé autant en demande et c'est epuisant


----------



## liline17 (30 Septembre 2022)

la situation est grave, je ne vois pas comment tu pourrai t'en sortir, la maman ne semble pas prête à la séparation, je dirai que quelque part, ce serai lui rendre service de rompre le contrat, comme ça elle aurai une excuse pour ne pas aller travailler, ce qu'elle souhaite peut être, car là, franchement, c'est exagéré, ça doit être très difficile pour elle, comme pour lui


----------



## NounouNat2 (30 Septembre 2022)

Lilinne, c'est mon sentiment aussi.
Depuis le début, je perçois bien que cette maman est dans l'hyper attachement et que consciemment ou inconsciemment elle ne souhaite pas laisser son bébé.
Là, nous arrivons au bout de l adaptation et elle doit reprendre le travail lundi


----------



## liline17 (30 Septembre 2022)

je refuserai l'accueil à la journée à ta place, ou en expliquant à la maman qu'il ne te sera pas possible de l'avoir dans les bras en permanence, et qu'il risque de beaucoup pleurer, à ta place, je lui passe un coup de fil pour voir avec elle comme gérer ça, mais si elle ne se ressaisie pas immédiatement, il ne faut pas continuer comme ça, c'est violent pour tout le monde, toi, tes autres accueillis, lui et elle, et probablement aussi ta famille


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Septembre 2022)

Et voilà çà continue !!! elle prend un congés parental point barre ...


----------



## NounouNat2 (30 Septembre 2022)

*Lorsqu'elle est venue le chercher, elle a bien constaté qu'il était épuisé et tendu. Nous avons longuement discuté, mais je crois qu'elle ne prend pas la mesure de ce qui se joue.*
Elle avait eu mes coordonnées par la pmi qui lui avait signifié que j'étais formée au portage, mais je lui ai expliqué que oui, je suis formée et le pratique, mais que cela doit rester ponctuel, ça ne peut être en longueur de journée, ce n'est pas viable. Ce bébé doit pouvoir rester un peu seul sur les temps d'éveil. Il n'a pas un sommeil réparateuf non plus. Cette maman va même aux toilettes et à la douche avec son bébé contre elle.
Elle a une amie, qui porte, elle aussi son bébé h24, cette amie a commencé l'adaptation en crèche cette semaine, la crèche à appelé la maman hier en se plaignant de ne pouvoir assurer la continuité de l'accueil.
Je pensais que l'histoire de son amie lui ferait prendre conscience que ce n'est viable nulle part. Mais bon...


----------



## NounouNat2 (30 Septembre 2022)

*Je veux qu'elle prenne conscience que l'on est une équipe, que ce que je tente de mettre en place chez moi, doit avoir une continuité aussi chez elle.
Cette maman, n'a pas voulu anticiper sa reprise du travail, ce bébé ne connaît ni n'accepte autre chose que le porte bébé. *


----------



## NounouNat2 (30 Septembre 2022)

Il a encore beaucoup de réflexes de moro. Si je l'endors à l'écharpe et que je tente de le poser, ce sont des hurlements sans fins. Je précise qu'il n'a aucun problème de santé, il n'est pas RGO, est suivi régulièrement par un ostéo, prend tres bien ses biberons. Il est souriant, gazouille, mais a un très grand besoin de proximité et ne connaît rien d'autre


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

NounouNat2

Perso je lui aurais dit ce soir en la voyant

« Il y a URGENCE. Soit *se* *reprendre* ce *week*-*end*, soit pas le choix elle le garde »

J’ai eu un bébé de 3 mois qui ne dormait QUE sur le ventre ! Car il ne pleurait pas sur le ventre selon sa mère …

Il a fallu que je lui apprenne à dormir SUR LE DOS. Ça n’a pas été simple, mais il a fallu sinon j’aurais arrêté.

Le pire c’est que la mère le mettait toujours sur le ventre et la grand-mère m’avait dit « que c’était inhumain » !

Ma réponse « l’important est que je vous le rende VIVANT bla-bla-bla… PMI … formation »

En + un bébé très très difficile a avoir à 46 ans !

Donc il faut *absolument* qu’elle lui apprenne autre que les bras, poussette, etc CE WEEK-END


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Le bébé COCA gros problème … pleurait pour dormir … il fallait soit disant selon les parents lui mettre une *vidéo PANDA* …

Heu NON c’est bon

Depuis 15 jours environ une amélioration incroyable car ma collègue a aussitôt vu le problème et n’a pas lâché l’affaire et demandé que la mère fasse des efforts sur l’alimentation, le couchage etc

Elle a eu bcp de mal à accepter mais avec ténacité ma collègue a réussi à lui faire comprendre.

Je pense qu’il faudrait agir de même ., et lui demander vraiment comment elle fait et qu’elle accepte de l’entendre pleurer

Ne pas se précipiter dès qu’il pleure

Il n’a que 3 mois donc « récupérable » au niveau portage 

BON COURAGE à vous 2 et au papa de s’investir AUSSI


----------



## nounoucat1 (30 Septembre 2022)

C'est quand même incroyable le portage H24 je n'ai pas de conseil jamais connu ce cas. 
Mais est ce que ce bb a un papa ? La relation de couple est ou dans cette fusion de bb et maman?


----------



## NounouNat2 (30 Septembre 2022)

*oui, il a un papa, que j'ai vu au 1er entretien et à la signature du contrat. Pour l'adaptation, je n'ai vu que la maman.
Le portage est dans sa culture, je ne sais pas comment le papa vit la situation, Bien il me semble. Mais je ne peux ni ne veux m'imiscer dans leur couple*


----------



## NounouNat2 (30 Septembre 2022)

*CHANTOU, J'ai déjà eu cette discussion avec elle, elle sourit et me dit me faire confiance, qu'elle a eu de bons retours sur moi et qu'elle m'a choisit parce que j'étais formée au portage.*
J'ai tenté de lui expliquer que je n'étais pas l'AM de son bébé uniquement et qu'à ce titre je ne peux le garder en permanence contre moi. Que c'est aussi une souffrance pour son bébé  qui ne comprend pas pourquoi je ne peux répondre à son besoin constamment


----------



## Sandrine2572 (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Situation bien difficile pour vous . C est certain que vous ne pouvez pas passer votre journée avec bébé sur vous 

Elle va au toilette et prend sa douche avec bébé ....mon dieu ou va ton 😱 

Le problème est que la pmi vous a conseiller a cette maman en lui signifiant que vous êtes former au portage . La maman ne voit que par ça donc pour elle vous êtes là personne idéal pour porter son bébé toute la journée


----------



## booboo (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir, 
J'ai vécu les mêmes difficultés avec un enfant il y a quelques années.

La maman était dans une très grande culpabilité de laisser bébé, et voulait ''tout" donner à son enfant, lui était complètement dévouée ( allaitement exclusif, cododo, puis après DME etc.. ). Elle a pleurait tous les matins pendant 2 ans. Cela se répercutait sur son enfant bien sur, qui en grandissant, voulait consoler sa maman et angoissait pour elle.
Le papa faisait de son mieux pour prendre sa place mais évidement avait beaucoup de mal (son bébé pleurait  dès que maman partait 5 min, ne pouvait pas lui donner de biberon etc ) .
J'ai eu d’innombrables conversation avec eux, ensemble et séparément ; j'ai longuement expliquer que cela ne rendait pas service à bébé, que ça le mettait en difficulté ; mais la maman était dans l'incapacité de faire autrement.
J'ai eu beaucoup de ''travail'' avec les parents, plus qu'avec bébé ; même si j'ai du être très patiente pour lui apprendre à s'endormir / dormir seul, à boire le biberon avec moi etc.. 
Mais au final, cet enfant est arrivé à avoir un rythme chez moi, comme les copains, à s'endormir seul etc... et j'ai passé de supers moments avec lui (par contre chez lui, il faisait vivre l'enfer à ses parents, qui étaient épuisés... ).
Cela m'a demandé beaucoup d'investissement, mais ça valait le coup. 

Je ne pense pas que vous arriviez à faire changer d'attitude la maman ; à vous de voir si à force de patience et de différentes méthodes à mettre en place, ce bébé arrive à pouvoir se détacher de sa maman le temps de l'accueil avec vous. 
Mais cela ne sera pas simple, bon courage.


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Je rebondis sur Sandrine ...spécialiste du portage ...PMI

La meilleure amie de ma fille va reprendre le travail en novembre après congé parental d’un An ET compte sur la crèche pour remédier à tout ce qu’elle a fait « de travers » cododo, portage, etc etc ... »c’est leur job »

Je lui ai dit NON tu as intérêt à y remédier car non seulement ton petit ne va pas être bien car tu ne l’as pas habitué à dormir et à vivre autrement que par toi.

Tout ça pour dire, et du vécu l’année dernière aussi (cododo et allaitement enfant de 21 mois ... «  qu’il *faut absolument que les parents s’investissent le week-end ET le soir.

Il n’a que 3 mois, donc c’est bon, l’enfant COCA a 11 mois et en 3 semaines environ = résultat. *

donc à la mère de faire le nécessaire en + de vous = Une continuité 😉


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Ah j’ajoute que l’enfant l'année dernière depuis sa naissance POURTANT LE 4ème enfant ... dormait avec ses parents

Donc je leur avais dit qu’il dorme dans SA chambre comme son frère et ses sœurs bla-bla-bla...
résultat : changement hallucinant : sieste chez moi

Il avait des cernes de dingue cet enfant et après ça allait nettement mieux. Ce n’est pas rendre service à l’enfant je trouve cododo et allaitement jusqu’a + de 2 ans

Son mari m’avait dit « MERCI » ... tu m’étonnes 😀😅
J’ai peut-être évité un divorce. En + il était sans arrêt en déplacement plusieurs jours de la semaine ... bizarre 🧐🤣 et beau gosse ...elle très bof 😀


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Septembre 2022)

Chantou ce genre de maman possessive ne laisse peut-être pas la place au papa ???


----------



## Griselda (30 Septembre 2022)

Aïe!

Bon c'est sur, à un moment bébé finira bien par s'habituer que chez Nounou c'est différent que chez son Parent... mais à dans combien de temps?

C'est assez simple:
- Les 2 Parents sont en capacités d'entendre que ce n'est pas aussi bénéfique que ça pour bébé qui du coup ne peut être sécure par lui même, en dehors des bras de quelqu'un est ce qu'il exsiste vraiment? C'est un moment compliqué pour tout le monde mais pendant seulement quelques jours, quelques semaines grand max.
- Un des 2 Parent continue de faire de la resistance, se persuade qu'être un bon Parent c'est d'être collé  H24 (jusqu'aux toilettes et à la douche?!) et bébé finira par le comprendre mais en souffrira durant de longues semaines, mois.

Le souci c'est que Maman ayant choisi Nounou sur le critère du portage elle s'était convaincue que l'AM prendrait le relais exactement comme elle le fait jusqu'à présent, donc ne s'est jamais préparrée à modifier quoi que ce soit. N'est pour l'instant pas du tout convaincue qu'il puisse être bon pour son bébé de n'être pas porté H24. Et le fait que Nounou puisse avoir d'autres enfants en accueil ne lui semble pas être un problème non plus.

Tant que ni son Mari, ni un professionnel autre que Nounou ne lui démontrera que c'est un problème POUR son bébé, elle aura bien du mal à se faire violence (car s'en est une pour elle). Quand elle aura compris qu'elle n'aide pas son bébé à grandir ainsi alors elle pourra entammer une vraie reflexion de pourquoi c'est si difficile pour elle. 
Si elle prends un congés parentale pour laisser libre court, pleinement, à son hyper fusion, elle va résoudre alors le problème à l'instant T mais dans 2 ans , quand elle sera contrainte de reprendre le travail (car le congés parental ne fait plus que 2 ans maxi par Parent), le problème sera le même si ce n'est pire car bieeen installé depuis longtemps sans qu'aucun "travail" personnel n'ait été fait.
On peut toujours faire l'autruche mais à un moment on est ratrappé par nos difficultés et tant qu'on est dans le déni qu'il y a difficulté il est bien difficile de résoudre ça...

Quel conseille?
Ca dépends que de toi.
Sois tu es patiente et suffisament droite dans tes bottes pour arriver à la fois à expliquer sans relache ce qu'il est indispensable de faire DANS L'INTERET de LEUR BEBE (et non pour épargner Nounou car cet argument ne sera pas entendable), soit tu lui demande de stopper le contrat pour arreter toute cette douleur que personne ne merite.


----------



## NounouNat2 (30 Septembre 2022)

Griselda, la maman m'a confié que son pédiatre, lui a dit, qu'à 3 mois son bébé PEUT et DOIT jouer au sol et qu'il serait bon qu'il dorme dans un lit. Malgré cela, aucun effort n'est fait de ce côte là, pour le moment
Son amie, qui a un bébé du même âge, et qui le confie à la crèche, rencontre les mêmes difficultés. La crèche l'a appelé aujourd'hui car le bébé pleure lorsqu'il n'est pas dans l'écharpe et pourtant elle n'en tire pas de conclusions.
Le portage fait partie de la culture de cette maman, mais je pense, surtout qu'elle n'a pas réellement envie de reprendre le travail.
Je vis mal cette situation, comme un échec.
J'ai eu des bébés portés, mais ils acceptaient la poussette, le transat, mais là, même la poussette, c'est impossible.
Je vais tenter de voir si on peut allonger encore un peu la période d'adaptation, mais si dans 15 jours, il n'y a pas d'amélioration, je serai contrainte d'arrêter


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

Elle va aux toilettes et à la douche avec son enfant . Elle est hyper grave et dangereuse

Les toilettes c’est là où c’est le pire … la douche … oh la la     …

Lors de l’entretien absolument faire parler les mamans … et là ça donne une idée de ce qu’il pourrait avoir comme problème et du coup ZAPPER


----------



## zelande (30 Septembre 2022)

Et bien tu dis à cette maman que tu ne pourras pas commencer l'accueil sur une journée entière lundi. Que tu ne pourras pas avoir bébé en permanence sur toi. Que tu as les autres enfants qui ont besoin de ton attention aussi et comme rien n'a été fait en amont, il faut prolonger la période d'adaptation et "sevrer" bébé du portage non stop et que tu ne commenceras vraiment que quand cet enfant acceptera de dormir seul dans un lit et de rester au sol ou dans un transat pendant que tu es occupée avec les autres ou à autre chose. Si cette maman n'est pas prête à laisser un peu d'autonomie et d'air à son bébé, il vaut mieux qu'elle ne re travaille pas


----------



## Orlhad (1 Octobre 2022)

Le maternage proximal est une approche complètement inadaptée aux modes de vie contemporains de nos sociétés. C'est non seulement complexe à gérer mais c'est aussi de fréquents soucis pour le bien être de l'enfant. A chaque fois que j'y ais été confronté, j'ai constaté d'importants troubles difficiles à solutionner. Si les parents ont l'intention d'avoir une activité professionnelle et de ne pas être au service exclusif de leur enfant, il ne peut y avoir d'autre alternative que d'instaurer une saine distance. Ce que les petits vivent très bien d'ailleurs. Il ne suffit que de voir un nourrisson s'endormir paisiblement au sol après une phase d'activité ou se pelotonner avec bonheur dans son lit pour en être convaincu.

Sur ce point, avec ma compagne nous sommes directs et nous prévenons les parents dés le premier entretien : nous respectons les choix éducatifs des parents mais nous ne suivons pas des méthodes inadaptées à un accueil collectif et trop souvent propices au mal-être. Nous pratiquons une approche Picklerienne infiniment plus harmonieuse pour le développement de l'enfant accueilli. En abordant cette question sur le plan du bien-être et d'un éveil serein, cela ne pose aucun problème  : les parents comprennent parfaitement la nécessité d'introduire très tôt de l'autonomie et de la liberté. A mon avis, il faut avoir une discussion avec ces parents pour leur expliquer que leurs choix, même s'ils sont respectables, risquent d'être nuisibles au confort et au développement de leur enfant dans le cadre présent.


----------



## liline17 (1 Octobre 2022)

très bien expliqué Orlhad


----------



## nanny mcfee (1 Octobre 2022)

@NounouNat2  à dit <<*Je veux qu'elle prenne conscience que l'on est une équipe, que ce que je tente de mettre en place chez moi, doit avoir une continuité aussi chez elle.>>

bonjour, je suis pas d'accord avec ce que tu dis et nul part dans notre métier nous avons mission de mettre en place un mode d'éducation et que les parents doivent suivre.

celà fait 3 semaines que l'enfant est chez toi , tu aurais dû faire un travail d'adaptation et de transition qui correspondent aux règles de chez toi et non continuer à faire ce que la maman fait.Si la maman veut porté son enfant h24 grand bien lui fasse nous ne sommes pas psychiatre ça peut relevé d'une coutume ou d'un problème psy donc je m'aventurerai pas la dedans.

J'ai eu un cas comme ça,ça a était dur,très dur ça a duré un mois de dur labeur,mais l'enfant a finit par comprendre que chez nounou ça se passe autrement, ces enfants demandent +++ d'attentions je leur en donne mais autrement , de plus , quand l'enfant s'y fait je les trouve beaucoup plus épanouis ils sont moins pleureur,on les voit sourire ++ ils dorment mieux ect... . Quand la maman les récupère le soir hop!!!! l'enfant se raccroche à elle comme un ouistiti lol c'est mignon mais il aura appris que c'est avec sa maman pas chez nounou parcequ'il est pas tout seul et maman en a qu'un alors que nounou elle en a eu avant lui et en aura encore d'autre après lui et qu'elle a UN SEUL DOS ET QU'ELLE Y TIENS tout les salaires du monde ne remplacerons pas mon dos.

Faites attention à votre dos !*


----------



## nounoucat1 (1 Octobre 2022)

Coucou je lis avec intérêt toutes les réponses .
De l'avis général il faut que ça change ! 
Petit exercice pour poser bb. Préparer un petit cocon . Disons pour tout le groupe une demie heure de comptines .tu t'installes assise au sol le dos bien calé jambes écartées tu installes bb sur un tapis de sol face à toi dans le triangle de tes jambes, les autres petits sur des coussins a côté de toi. Tu chantes des comptines en massant tout doucement les pieds ou les mains de bb, le contact bien proche peut lui faire accepter d'être au sol.
Si ce bb a 3 mois tu peux utiliser une couverture spéciale pour langer et qu'il se sente contenu quand tu le couches dans son lit et il te faut rester un peu près du lit pour l'apaiser de la voix en lui faisant des petites caresses sur le visage .
Quand tu réussis à poser bb et qu'il est serein tu le présentes a maman comme un petit bonheur pour bb . 
Quand tu réussiras a poser bb en restant tout près qu'il te voit toujours et entende ta voix présente lui plein de petits jouets attrayants. Hochets de toutes sortes jouets lumineux.
Bon courage


----------



## nounoucat1 (1 Octobre 2022)

Couverture a langer red castle elle est bien elle a des emplacements pour les jambes. J'ai des collègues qui les utilisent quand un bb est habitué au cododo ou a s'endormir dans les bras. Ça aide bb a ne pas se sentir perdu dans son lit


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Octobre 2022)

Ce n'est pas un échec puisque vous faites tout de votre côté c'est la maman qui ne veut rien comprendre donc le mieux est qu'elle ne reprenne pas le travail et materne son enfant puisque c'est son choix quoique vous allez lui expliquer c'est peine perdue puisque son médecin lui a également expliqué et qu'elle ne l'écoute pas ... chercher un autre contrat pour votre bien-être !!! parfois il faut savoir lâcher l'affaire vous parlez à un mur donc elle ne changera pas ...


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Octobre 2022)

Pour info Méthode Picklerienne 

« L’enfant a besoin de repère »
La pédagogie d’Emmi Pikler est la façon de penser l’accompagnement. En effet, accompagner l’enfant vers l’autonomie, c’est bien sûr tout d’abord une manière d’être avec lui en assurant une présence réelle mais qui restera discrète. L’attention donnée pendant les soins (change, repas, endormissement, etc.) par une même personne dite la « personne repère », est la garantie d’un niveau d’échange indispensable, mais suffisant pour que l’enfant ne sombre pas dans l’inaffectivité, ni dans le syndrome d’insatisfaction affective. 

Pour le tout-petit, la qualité des soins reçus est essentielle à la construction de son développement psychologique. 

Dans les lieux d’accueil, « l’enfant a besoin de savoir qui va s’occuper de lui pour assurer sa sécurité affective », souligne Miriam Rasse, psychologue en crèche, directrice de l’association Pikler-Loczy de France. 

« L’enfant a besoin de repères », c’est pour cela que l’approche Piklérienne propose « le tour de rôle ».


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Octobre 2022)

Suite Méthode Picklerienne

«La notion d’activité libre et autonome
Un des autres grands principes de la pédagogie Pikler-Loczy réside dans la notion d’activité libre et autonome.

Très tôt, Emmi Pikler avait pressenti « que le nourrisson, pour prendre, garder ou abandonner les différentes positions du corps, pour changer de posture ou se déplacer, ou encore pour apprendre à se mettre debout et à marcher, n’avait aucun besoin de l’intervention d’un adulte ».

Donc, *l’autonomie* est une valeur et un processus dans lequel l’enfant est pleinement acteur. Au gré de ses explorations et expérimentations et, sous le regard de l’adulte, il développe peu à peu de multiples compétences qui lui permettront de faire par lui-même quand il sera prêt.

En effet, c’est en expérimentant que l’enfant prend confiance en ses capacités mais également qu’il apprend ses limites. L’enfant a besoin de la présence de l’adulte, de son regard, de ses paroles pour se sentir en confiance «


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Octobre 2022)

Ma 1ere puéricultrice qui n’était pas si mal que ça … m’avait dit un mot TRÈS important

Que les enfants soient *AUTONOMES*

J’ai toujours gardé ce mot dans ma tête et c’est clair que chez moi ils sont peut-être un peu trop autonomes 😅

Les parents sont impressionnés et pour moi c’est normal

Franchement pour moi le cododo et le portage = problème pour l’adaptation en collectivité donc bcp de patience et discuter avec les parents


----------



## Griselda (1 Octobre 2022)

Et oui il y a cette mouvance éducative qui consiste au maternage proximal et un Parent peut penser que c'est exactement ce qu'il faut à tout bébé, qu'un-e AM qui ferait son travail correctement prendrait le relais dans cette mouvance. 
Est ce que c'est cette idée qui produit l'hyper fusion ou bien la difficulté soi même à renoncer à sa grossesse (phénomène qui a toujours exsisté) qui permet au Parent de se refugier dans cette philosophie? Seul un psy pourra répondre à la question.
L'excès pose difficulté en toute chose.
Oui un bébé a besoin d'être porté pour être rassuré au début de sa vie car c'est ce qu'il a connu in utero.
Oui un bébé rassuré pourra s'ouvrir au monde et trouver son autonomie.
MAIS comment un bébé à qui, même après plusieurs mois n'a JAMAIS fait l'expérience POSITIVE d'être posé (avec le regard bienveillant de l'adulte) pourrait se sentir rassuré en étant posé tout à coup?
Comment un bébé qui n'a jamais été posé pourrait developper ses competences, acquerir son autonomie? S'ouvrir au monde?
Alors oui je suis d'accord Nounou a commis l'erreur d'appliquer stricto sensus la methode de Maman, du coup bébé n'est toujours pas en capacité d'être accueilli sans être porté H24.
Expliquer très clairement aux 2 Parents (peut être que Papa saura etre plus raisonnable pour aider Maman?) que les journées de leur Loulou vont être difficile chez Nounou plus longtemps si un effort ,'est pas consentis.


----------



## NounouNat2 (1 Octobre 2022)

Je prends note et suis d'accord avec tous vos commentaires.
Cette maman n'a clairement pas fait "le deuil" de sa grossesse. Elle ne cesse de se répéter que son bébé grandit trop vite et était surprise de le voir, chez le pédiatre, commencer à vouloir se retourner.
Nanny mcfee : j'ai tenté, bien évidemment, depuis 3 semaines, de ne pas le porter aussi souvent et de lui donner un peu d'autonomie, mais ce sont des hurlements sans fins, et je ne peux pas le laisser dans cet état de grand désarroi. Ce bébé est en souffrance lorsqu'il n'est pas porté.
Le pédiatre a bien tenté une approche avec la maman, mais elle n'y arrive pas et ne comprend pas, de par sa culture aussi, pourquoi il ne pourra pas en être ainsi tout le temps.
Son amie a fait le même parcours à ceci près que son bébé est à la crèche. Au bout de 2 jours d'adaptation, la crèche à appelé son amie pour lui signifier que le portage n'est pas compatible avec la collectivité.
Toutes deux ne comprennent pas et pensent que le personnel travaillant dans le domaine de la petite enfance devrait répondre à ces attentes.
Quoiqu'il en soit, la maman ne va reprendre, son travail, lundi, que sur des demi journées pendant 15 jours, à ma demande, pour prolonger encore un peu l'adaptation, puis nous aviserons.
Il est clair, que s'il n'y a pas d'amélioration, je serai dans l'obligation d'arrêter le contrat, mais ça me fait mal.
Cette maman est vraiment touchante et nous avons d'excellents rapports


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Octobre 2022)

ce qui est curieux et pas malgré tout, le 1er et le dernier enfant (cas constatés pour plusieurs familles que j’ai eues de 3 et 4 enfants) le cododo et allaitement. Bah oui c’est le premier donc tout mon temps et en profiter au maximum ou le dernier donc même réaction mais exacerbée.

Et c’est la cata pour l’AM et difficile car la maman a bcp de mal à accepter ce qu’on lui dit.

Malgré tout pour mon cas personnel au bout d’un mois maxi, l’affaire a été résolue mais c’est PÉNIBLE malgré tout.

J’ai eu bcp et c’est SUPER des enfants AUCUN SOUCI dès le 1er jour. Et la mère aime énormément son enfant évidemment MAIS le laisse VIVRE et à chaque fois je félicite les parents. Quel bonheur pour TOUS

Comme des parents qui restent un peu, un petit bisou, ...au revoir ...encore au revoir...encore un bisou ...et évidemment LES PLEURS ...GAGNÉ « il m’aime il’a pleuré« 😬

Obligée de STOP au revoir et on ferme la porte.

Ça leur fait plaisir qu’il pleure ou quoi ?!


----------



## Griselda (1 Octobre 2022)

D'autant plus que cette Maman a déjà eut contact avec la PMI (pour être guidée vers toi), je contacterais ma puer' pour voir avec elle comment aider cette famille, cette Maman. Il est possible que cette Maman puisse mieux entendre la puericultrice qui dès le départ ne la braquait pas dans son projet de portage.
Une PMI c'est une équipe pluri disciplinaire, la puer' pourra peut être l'amener mine de rien à accepter de consulter pour comprendre pourquoi lui est il si douloureux de voir son bébé grandir. Il y a très certainement une raison profonde au delà d'une simple lubie. 
Au pire il faudra lui conseiller une AM qui n'accueille qu'un seul enfant si elle reste aggrippée à cette idée que c'est bon pour son bébé... cette AM ne serait certainement pas au même taux horaire que toi car il faudra bien qu'elle puisse avoir un salaire minimum pour vivre... pardon, c'est très terre à terre mais c'est une réalité.

Quand je confiais ma fille à son AM, perso avec grande confiance d'autant que je connaissais avant cette personne, j'ai été surprise en discutant avec une autre Maman qui me racontait redouter énormément le moment de confier son enfant car elle avouait, rougissante, qu'elle vivait déjà très mal de voir son bébé dans d'autres bras que les siens, qu'elle n'arrivait "à se faire violence", "se résonner" que pour son Mari, le Papa de ce bébé. Comme je lui demandais, naïve, comment se faisait il qu'elle n'ait pas confiance en son propre Mari, l'homme qu'elle avait choisi pour être le Père de LEUR bébé? Sa réponse: "Je sais mais je vis très mal qu'elle ne soit plus dans mon ventre... toute à moi... être obligée de la partager" Je me suis dit "ouch'"! Tout ça pour dire que oui il arrive que la maternité réveille des choses étonnantes. Je ressentais perso aussi pas la moindre envie de me séparer de mon bébé dès 2 mois et demi, c'était trop tôt, j'ai pu repousser d'un mois ce moment mais je n'ai jamais estimé que ma fille m’appartenait exclusivement et il m'a toujours semblé que mon role de Maman était de laisser libre mes enfants de prendre leur autonomie à leur rythme, de les y encourager, ce qui n'empêche pas du tout d'être pris dans les bras... heureusement!


----------



## NounouNat2 (1 Octobre 2022)

Oui Griselda, cette maman fais suivre son enfant par la pmi qui l'a guidé vers moi.
Elle ne veut pas entendre parler d'une autre AM, donc c'est délicat.
J'ai eu une maman, il y a quelques temps, qui pratiquait le portage, allaitement tardif, cododo, couches lavables etc...MAIS avait tout de même tenté le transat, la poussette avant l'adaptation.
Au bout d'un mois, cet enfant acceptait de dormir dans un lit (près de moi) et n'avait aucun problème pour accepter d'être posé.
Cette maman a eu un second enfant et comme je n'avais plus de place à ce moment là, a décidé de ne pas reprendre le travail, si je ne pouvais pas prendre son enfant en accueil, même si je lui ai donné l'adresse de 2 collègues super.
Beaucoup de mamans voulant pratiquer le maternage proximal ont mes coordonnées via la pmi, même si celle-ci,fait pourtant bien son job, en expliquant, que je suis formée au portage, MAIS qu'ayant un agrément et travaillant souvent avec 3 enfants, je ne peux répondre à ce besoin en permanence, le message est tout de même brouillé.
Lundi, je vais téléphoner à ma puer référente, pour voir ce qu'il est possible de faire.
J'avoue que je "sèche" et je n'ai jamais connu une telle situation


----------



## Orlhad (2 Octobre 2022)

Le maternage proximal est un choix qui peut se respecter car plus proche de l'état naturel de la relation mère/enfant. Mais pour l'avoir déjà vécu plusieurs fois, c'est quasi-incompatible avec un accueil partagé et franchement peu approprié pour un enfant qui sera amené à intégrer de manière très précoce des environnements collectifs qui nécessiteront une bonne autonomie. Ce mode d'accompagnement des enfants n'est plus pratiqué depuis fort longtemps dans les sociétés occidentales à juste raison. On assiste surtout à un phénomène de mode, porté par des idéologues de la petite enfance qui vont faire culpabiliser les mamans et faire croire que cette approche sera plus bénéfique à l'enfant. Mais l'expérience démontre à chaque fois qu'un enfant qui ait laissé en autonomie très tôt se détache sans crainte de ses parents et accepte naturellement la séparation. C'est rarement ( jamais ?) le cas pour ceux qui sont portés et qui dorment avec les parents.

Les parents doivent faire un choix cohérent avec leur mode de vie. Abordé de manière honnête et franche, cela évite des situations de souffrance difficiles à accepter. J'ai notamment souvenir en MAM d'un petit "victime" de ce genre d'idéologie, incapable de dormir autrement que porté ou de manger en compagnie d'autres enfants : une horreur absolue ! Un état de souffrance quasi-permanent durant des mois que je ne tolèrerai plus dorénavant.

Si cette maman est trop attachée à la dimension culturelle pour accepter de modifier ses pratiques, cela risque d'être compliqué à gérer en solo. Ce bébé finira par s'habituer mais c'est au risque de vivre de longs moments difficiles et de vous user. C'est tout sauf déshonorant d'accepter des limites.


----------



## nounoucat1 (2 Octobre 2022)

Orlhad tu expliques vraiment bien . Je crois qu'il y a des tendances qui sont des modes .
Le portage et le cododo sont culturels un mode de vie .en Afrique voir les femmes faire toutes leurs tâches quotidiennes avec bb porté dans le dos ou au sien m'a toujours impressionné. Dans des pays asiatiques le cododo est plus tous dormir ensemble!.
En France une maman qui souhaite vivre cette fusion avec son bb , portage et cododo doit impérativement être femme au foyer. Où pour être seconder embaucher une nounou à son domicile qui ne s'occupe que de son enfant avec les mêmes principes d'éducation . Genre la maman prête ses pantoufles a nounou !


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Octobre 2022)

Oui. Par contre en Chine on ne met pour ainsi dire pas de couches aux bébés. Enfin c'est de moins en moins le cas dans une société qui s'occidentalise petit à petit quoi qu'on en dise. Ma sœur a vécu en Chine 3 ans les petits sont accroupis par les parents, je devrais dire les mamans, qui émettent un petit son caractéristique qui peut faire penser à l'eau qui coule pour déclencher la miction de leur enfant. Ça l'avait beaucoup étonnée et impressionnée. 👶


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Octobre 2022)

Catie vous parlez de la Chine chaque pays a ses habitudes avec les enfants une amie avait adopté des petites coréennes elles devaient les faire dormir sur elle pour continuer et ne pas les perturber ... mais là on est en France et chez nous on fait comme en France ou alors on reste chez soi et on ne donne pas son enfant en accueil (c'est le mieux) il faut savoir choisir mais ne pas imposer à une ass mat sa façon de faire et de plus perturber son bébé qui ne va pas s'habituer sans le portage (puisque maman ne veut pas arrêter !) ou alors on prend quelqu'un à domicile qu'on va bien sur payer plus cher ! là il n'y aura pas de changement qu'elle commence par 15 jours ou la journée entière au boulot !!!


----------



## NounouNat2 (2 Octobre 2022)

Orlhad, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous, je pense aussi que le maternage proximal, tel que définit, n'est pas compatible avec le multi accueil. Ma puer de secteur, indique pourtant bien aux parents, en recherche d'un mode de garde pour leur enfant, que je suis formée au portage, MAIS, qu'étant agréée pour 3 enfants, je ne PEUX, porter un enfant, exclusivement toute la journée, que ce n'est qu'un outil supplémentaire, pour faire une transition en douceur. Je pense que le message est brouillé et que cette maman n'a pas pris toute la dimension du problème.
Je constate, depuis ces trois dernières années surtout, une demande croissante, de la part des parents d'un mode d'accueil plus en phase avec leurs souhaits éducatifs (cododo, allaitement, maternage proximal, DME) et de moins en moins de demande axées sur les pédagogies Montessori, Pikler, un rejet du mode scolaire traditionnel, avec une demande d'éducation à domicile. Une sorte de repli sur soi, un désavoeu des sociétés "normées". C'est encore plus vrai depuis la covid qui a été le déclencheur de beaucoup de remises en question


----------



## Griselda (2 Octobre 2022)

Je pense aussi que ton analyse est juste NounouNat2.
Je pense aussi que pour bon nombre il y a "en théorie" ce que j'aimerais et puis face à la vraie vie et les autres contraintes de notre mode vie, on se raisonne car choisir c'est renoncer au moins un peu.
Et puis il y a le cas particulier de cette maman qui souffre probablement d'une vraie difficulté à sortir du mode koala que cette jolie theorie du maternage proximal couvre. Je plonge dedans avec d'autant plus de force qu'elle ne m'oblige surtout pas à me questionner sur ce que je recens de si puissant au point de ne pas pouvoir poser mon bébé même sous la douche ou aux toilettes. Alors le message de la PMI et le tient (le même) reste brouillé.
Vois si Papa est plus enclin à l'aider selon sa conviction profonde?


----------



## NounouNat2 (4 Octobre 2022)

Ma puer référente passera cette après midi pour discuter, observer et va s'entretenir avec la maman, à la suite de ses observations. Je croise les doigts pour que la situation se débloque


----------



## emmanou21 (4 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, pour moi le portage c'est pour les parents est non pour la nounou, c'est personnel comme le peau à peau. les enfants d'aujourd'hui sont compliqués, c'est les parents qui font n'importe quoi, et après les nounous subissent, désolé mais moi je refuse ce mode de garde.


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Je *vote* pour emmanou21 

*BRAVO* *BRAVO* 🎉🍾🎊🎈 
VIVE EMMANOU21


----------



## LadyA. (4 Octobre 2022)

Complètement d'accord avec emmanou. 
J'en ai marre de ces nouvelles modes,  portage DME,  cododo, LSF  j'en passe et des meilleures. 
Que l'un des p.e prenne un congé parental , on ne lit que ça : des bébés et même des grands de 2 ans, hurleurs,  qui ne dorment pas, qui sont ingérables. 
Punaise,  ça me met hors de moi , les p.e font n'importe quoi. Ce seront les mêmes qui par la suite nous laisserons leur gamin pdt leurs congés et RTT parce que les pauvres p.e chéris auront besoin de souffler et d'avoir du temps pour eux.
Ça aussi c'est une nouvelle mode,  vouloir du temps pour soi : ben désolée mais ne fait pas de gamin ds ce  cas. 
Bon je suis un peu remontée ce matin 😁 😂


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Je *vote* pour LadyA comme 1er ministre des AM

*BRAVO* *BRAVO* 🎉🍾🎊🎈 
VIVE LadyA


----------



## Chantou1 (4 Octobre 2022)

Je veux parfois me mettre des « j’adore ou des pouces levés » mais je m’aperçois que c’est MOI 🙌😅

Et je VOTE pour *MOI* aussi
BRAVO 🎉🎈🍾 BRAVO Chantou


----------



## NounouNat2 (5 Octobre 2022)

Petit retour sur la journée d'hier. Il y a un TRES léger mieux ! Maman a commencé à poser bébé quelques minutes. Ma puer est venue hier et a beaucoup observé bébé. Elle a conclut que ce petit bout a un ENORME besoin affectif et ne connaît rien d'autre que le portage (poussette, transat, lit à barreaux, tapis d'eveil) lui sont inconnus.
Ma puer a bien constaté qu'il m'est impossible de le porter non stop et de répondre à ses besoins en permanence, que mes 2 autres accueillis ont besoin de ma présence active.
La maman accepte de l'aide et de consulter pour dénouer son incapacité à se détacher.
Nous avons convenu également d'impliquer un peu plus le papa et de se laisser 15 jours pour refaire un point sur la situation.
Aujourd'hui, c'est mon jour de repos et je ne boude pas mon plaisir !


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

BRAVO NounouNat2. 

La PMI est parfois d’un bon secours. 

Et OUI les mamans possessives ne se rendent pas compte des problèmes après en collectivité. 

Lors des entretiens, questionner à ce niveau là, ça donnera une SACRÉE IDÉE de « je signe ou PAS »


----------



## ChantalGoya (5 Octobre 2022)

Au delà des origines, du maternage proximal et autres tendances..... Il y a avant et malheureusement, les impératifs sociétales et ces cultures ou tendance ne sont pas en adéquation avec la société, les modes de garde, l'école et autres.

Il n'est pas possible dans notre société d'intégrer le portage "africain" ou la suralimentation srilankaise des petites filles ou le véganisme des parents....

Les bébés depuis des années doivent très tôt, peut-être trop tôt, rentrer dans le moule de notre civilisation et des ses codes.

Ce que des Emmi Picker ou Dewey ou Steiner ou autres penseurs de pédagogie nouvelle ont observé et mis en place n'est pas pris en compte dans l'éducation des enfants qui doivent faire ce qu'on leur dit, comme on leur dit et au moment où on leur dit.

Et pourtant, la preuve a été faite que ce n'est pas la solution....

Bref, nous sommes obligés de mettre des limites qui collent à la société quand on accueille un enfant dont les parents pensent autrement.

Pour autant, et heureusement, nous pouvons choisir de les accompagner vers l'autonomie avec des méthodes douces et adaptées tout en les préparant au système scolaire rigide.

On est quand même plutôt forte 😁


----------



## Chantou1 (5 Octobre 2022)

*L’AUTONOMIE*

je n’ai que ce mot dans ma tête depuis 2006 par ma 1ere puéricultrice et quel bonheur pour l’enfant et l’AM aussi. Un enfant autonome qui sait jouer tout seul dès tout bébé, mettre ses baskets … heu + tard 😀 et aller chercher son manteau…

Quand elle venait c’était un mot ou un exemple qui me restait gravé dans ma mémoire.

C’est elle qui m’a dit aussi d’éviter les yaourts sucrés ou avec des fruits, pas trop de sel etc

Elle aussi pour les madeleines qu’une enfant de 2 ans décédée qui s’était étouffée car l’AM n’était pas présente qd elle l’a mangée, était dans sa cuisine entrain de laver sa vaisselle à 7 kms environs de chez moi.

Malgré tout avec du tact pour glisser une info

J’avais donné un yaourt avec des vrais fruits à un enfant de 17 mois, et elle m’avait glissé cette info qu’il était préférable d’éviter  🍌


----------



## Griselda (7 Octobre 2022)

Voilà une bonne nouvelle: Maman accepte d'être aidée et devrait trouver de l'aide donc c'est super, de quoi encourager Nounou a poursuivre ses efforts.


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Octobre 2022)

Chantou tu en es à ton combien de verres ce matin hihihi ?


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Octobre 2022)

ChantalGoya désolée mais pour moi quand on n'a trop de différences d'éducation et de demandes farfelues de futurs PE je ne prends même pas le contrat car c'est des emme.des pour la suite ...


----------



## NounouNat2 (7 Octobre 2022)

Angele, j'avais rencontré les parents pendant la grossesse de la maman, les parents ne savaient peut être pas eux mêmes ce qu'ils envisageaient de faire avec leur futur enfant.
A la signature du contrat, ils ne m'ont rien dit non plus, le bébé venait d'arriver.
C'est à l'adaptation que j'ai découvert tout cela.
Aujourd'hui, il accepte d'être posé un peu sur le tapis, donc il y a du progrès, on y va pas à pas. La maman a consulté hier, à la pmi, donc oui il y a du progrès.
J'avoue que je suis assez tenace, alors je tiens bon et j'espère y arriver !!


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Octobre 2022)

Je vote contre 1er ministre LadyA elle est trop énervée


----------



## NounouNat2 (12 Octobre 2022)

Aujourd'hui jour de repos ET message de la maman. Elle a consulté pour la 2eme fois à la pmi et vient de décider de prendre un congé parental. Pour l'heure, elle n'arrive pas à se détacher de son enfant (qui a aussi de gros besoins).
Nous arrêtons là, notre collaboration et j'avoue être soulagée.
Le calme va revenir et pour mes 2 autres accueillis, ce sera plus zen.
Bon, cette histoire m'aura appris qu'il faut que j'insiste bien sur mon livret d'accueil, que certes, je suis formée au portage (et non au maternage) MAIS que c'est un outil supplémentaire afin d'aider un bébé durant ses premiers pas chez moi, MAIS, que les parents doivent IMPERATIVEMENT faire un travail en amont, pour que leur bébé se sente en sécurité aussi en dehors des bras, de la chaleur du corps de maman. Qu'il faut travailler un peu l'autonomie, si on souhaite confier son enfant à une AM, une crèche ou une MAM.
Qu'il est indispensable de mettre des choses en place qui puissent être reproduites en multi accueil.
On apprend chaque jour !


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Octobre 2022)

TOUJOURS poser la question comment ça se passe chez eux …. Moi j’avais oublié pour celui qui venait de crèche… presque 2 ans … cododo et allaité et jamais dormi dans SON lit 👎🏼👎🏼👎🏼😡

On apprend de ses erreurs mais perso venant d’une crèche !!! Je n’aurais JAMAIS pensé que j’aurais eu ce problème… elle m’avait « vendu » vient d’une crèche !

Et avait oublié CODODO et ALLAITÉ 😡😡 mots à bannir me concernant pour recruter employeur !


----------



## NounouNat2 (12 Octobre 2022)

Oui CHANTOU, je suis d'accord, mais je ne savais pas que c'était un bébé en maternage proximal et un BABI avant de commencer l'adaptation.
Les parents m'avaient choisi pendant la grossesse, je n'ai rencontré le bébé que lors de la signature du contrat, la veille de l'adaptation. J'ai appris au fur et à mesure d'autres choses, que je tairai ici, car secret pro,qui étaient très génantes et qui étaient à l'encontre de ma posture professionnelle.
Je pense que si la maman n'avait pas pris cette décision, c'est moi qui aurait mis fin au contrat.
Cette situation commençait à peser sur mes deux autres loulous et les parents de mes accueillis s'en inquitait.


----------

